# Wifi Tethering app



## edwards2243 (Jun 11, 2011)

Which wifi tethering app is everybody using on 1211 Infinity?


----------



## indyssee (Aug 22, 2011)

I use 3.0 pre 12 with device profile on samsung fascinate. It works flawless (no errors, can stop and start any # of times, everything connects, no need for reboots, etc). Ive seen where other people say other ones work but Ive never had any problem with that one on any ROM


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

I use Baranacle, which is on the market.


----------



## rbeierle (Dec 6, 2011)

I use OpenGarden WiFi Tether. No problems.


----------



## jrphillips10 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm using Wifi tether version 3.1 beta6 works good on infinity. Gonna check out one of the newer versions soon.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## stueycaster (Aug 24, 2011)

I tried Barnacle and it worked great. But I was wondering about a good USB tethering program. If I needed to use my laptop in a public place there's no way I'm going to broadcast an open WiFi signal from my phone. Can WiFi tethering be secured?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cafray (Jun 23, 2011)

I am currently using WiFi Tether 3.1 Beta 9 with no problems.


----------



## xlehmannx (Sep 1, 2011)

Barnacle is the only one that you can change your nat settings to open, which is good for xbox live that I use it for

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

